# Saskatchewan Hunting Post Trip



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

Well boys check out the trip. Here are some photos for you to drool over!!! We had one h#ll of a trip!!! Myself Duckbuster and Scauphunter73 all went and had a blast!!! If you ever get the opportunity to go to SK go it is well worth it!!!!!!!!!!



















This is my first time posting picts on Nodak so bear with me!!! I didn't shrink the pictures so you could really see them!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go to the photo page and resize your pictures.That is way to big to fit the screen.

Clickpic will do that for you.


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

Notice the mallard is a reward band!!!!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats on the bling. when my buddys done with school were going to make a trip up there.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW, looks like it was a great trip!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Much better....nice pictures.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Ken-
How was your trip? Did you guys lay into 'em? Let us know when you get time. Post up some pix too...

DB


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

VERY NICE! We're leaving in 12 days..... too long if you ask me.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't wait to head nort to Sask. It will be my first trip...

:sniper:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Chris- the twelve days will feel like a year... the actual hunting week is gone in the blink of an eye. Sask. is just absolutly amazing. Everyone we ran into was nice and always offered land access or had some advice on where to go. I've just made this an annual trip. :wink: Good luck to everyone headed out in the next few weeks! :beer:


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

i am hoping to plan a trip up there next fall- any advice on places to stay and how to go about planning the trip?
thanks


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

Stelz,

Going to Canada is just like going out of state. Advise I would give is make sure you get a land ownership map(RM Map in SK) of the area you are going to hunt. This will make your quest to find land owners much easier. We found that everyone wanted us to hunt thier geese but we also had an in up there ( a father-in-law to Scauphunter73) who owns 2.5 sections of his own so he knew everyone. Try to find a house to rent if you can because you are going to have so many birds to clean that a place to do it would be nice. One other bit of advise would be to find a way to bring a freezer up so you have a place to freeze/store your birds.

I know it is a long way to go but if you could go up and scout/get to know some farmers before hand that would be very helpful!!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

It's been a long time since I've been up there, would love to go again!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Can't beat coming home following a great hunt and some jewelry as well...congrats


----------



## Alexander_Hunter (Oct 12, 2004)

It looks like you had a great hunt. I am headed up to SK in about a week and a half. I leave the 20th. I can't wait. What species of geese did you see. Just snows and Canada's or what. I can't wait. Have dreams about it every night.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow....Congrads, I am purely jealous!!!


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Mav,

Yeah we saw snows and Canada's, no specs or anything else. It was the first time I've shot snows so that was pretty cool. One morning we had five flocks come in less than two hours, at least 200 - 300 birds per flock! It was the most amazing thing I've ever experienced hunting.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

How far into Sask did you go? Is it an expensive trip?


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

We were east of Saskatoon a ways. The only thing really more expensive is the GAS!!!! Everything else is about the same as going out of state anywhere.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

GR-

Don't forget the price of beer!!! OUCH!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I just received the following in an email from a friend and wondered if anyone else has heard this:

"The rumor is: No freelance hunting...you will have to go with an outfitter
AND allowing 1 or 2 outfitters per area..thus creating a mini-monopoly on
the hunting rights.

This may come as early as 2006. We have already booked our date again next year because it may be our outfitters last year..."

:******:

This was in regard to hunting waterfowl in Canada....

Thank you!


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

DuckBuster said:


> GR-
> 
> Don't forget the price of beer!!! OUCH!!


Ya it's a little more pricey but it's got more alcahol in it so you don't need as much :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I hear you there...


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know if I'd consider $42.00 canadian a little more expensive I don't care how much more alcohol it has!!! :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Zettler -

I hope that email you got is false! I think one of the reason birds don't come down like they used to is the lack of hunting pressure up there. This will only increase the lack of hunting. Imagine, if you're not disturbed at all, why in the world would you leave if you didn't have to (until your feed was covered with snow)?

That's my philosophy on why we don't get geese in ND the way we used to - there just isn't enough pressure up there anymore.

I'm sure the weather the last few seasons has had something to do with it as well, but we need more pressure up there!

By the way Gooserookie - looks like you guys had a great time up there! Good work!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

If Saskatchewan makes the freelancers hunt with a guide, guess how many more NR's you'll have in ND?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Very true Ref - but they won't find much for geese because nothing will come down. No pressure. You make a good point though.


----------



## ThatBoy in Sask (Oct 15, 2004)

GooseRookie, you must have had an awesome guide or at least a lucky Leprechaun hunting with you. I mean 2 double-banded birds ,in what, 3 days, unbelievable!!!! :lol:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

No guides, won't use one... We're thinkin' it must be beginner's luck. 2 out of the three of us had never been hunting in Canada, the third went by himself for the first time last year and shot a banded mallard on that trip... We probably won't get another band for a LONG time! No complaints though. We will still be comin' up to give 'er a shot!!


----------



## ThatBoy in Sask (Oct 15, 2004)

C'mon DuckBuster, Id heard you guys had a local hunter with you that couldnt shoot but attracts the bands. :strapped: I also heard he was!!  the founding member of the Give-Er team


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he can shoot... :wink: I saw him knock a few down one evening and it was very obvious who was shooting. Now if we can just get him to shoot a gun that fires more than one shell, we'll be in business!! :sniper:


----------



## CAMELMAN (Oct 18, 2004)

Hunted 2.5 hours north of Saskatoon Sept 20-24th. We had a guide. Same one me & 1 friend went with last year. There was 6 of us goose hunting in the morning and 5 duck hunting in the afternoon. 1 guy was bear hunting in the afternoon. Our combined limit (ducks & geese) was 88 per day. Our goal was to shoot 300 birds. We accomplished this by Thursday afternoon. We did not hunt on Friday because our plane was leaving Saskatoon at 12:10pm. Final count 305 out of 352 possible. NO BANDS!!! We shot only 5 snows all weeks 1 white, 1 blue and 3 ross geese. The rest were all species of Canada geese. Ducks were 50% mallards, 25% teal (green & blue), pintails and a gadwall.Total cost of the trip including everything $2400.00. I will go back as long as I can. Everyone should try it once.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Guides are for shooters, not hunters!! NO SKILL, JUST DEEP POCKETS!!

If you are not part of the solution, you are the problem. PERIOD!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Our goal was 300 birds, man that is sad. You need to rethink what hunting means to you. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The possessionm limit on black geese is 16 times 6 = 96

The possesion limit on ducks is the same....total is 192.

If you shot 5 whites....that makes 197....that means you were 108 over the limit.

Which means you probably ate or gave away 108 birds to keep hunting blacks.

This kind of thing is why they are talking about giving non-res. a book of tags.They already give tags for upland.Because of overshooting you can bet tags for ducks and black geese are in the future.The same thing is happening here in ND.

Why not switch to whites....they are the ones needing harvesting.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Good post Ken. Camelman, do you have an answer?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

How about the name of your guide (partner in crime)?


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

Ken,

You missed the fact that one of their guys didn't hunt ducks!!! Technically speaking that would be 16 less!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

One of the reasons I dislike guides so much. A certain percentage of their clients are only concerned with killing as many as they can and without the guide they would be unable to do this. Anyone who says that guides don't sell the kill is full of ****.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GooseRookie....I figured a full duck limit because they could have shot ducks in the morning when hunting geese.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

10-4 you are correct but that is best case scenario!!! But the way it looks they weren't too concerned about the rules anyway!!! Not sure but I dont' believe that party hunting is legal in Canada either.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

O yea, those are great pics too, and congrats on the bands. :beer:


----------

